# DTOM snake



## Hutchjr (Dec 4, 2017)

looking to get some feed back on a DTOM snake I recently made. Let me know what you all think.

Thanks in advance
- Hutch


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey @Hutchjr that looks awesome. I really like the intricate parts with the black paracord.

Do you have pictures of the back by chance?


----------



## Hutchjr (Dec 4, 2017)

Shooter said:


> Hey @Hutchjr that looks awesome. I really like the intricate parts with the black paracord.
> 
> Do you have pictures of the back by chance?


The back is a bit of a mess. To make the diamond patter I used 4 pieces of black with the strands remove. Alternating through the inside core and outside weaves. Once it was sinched I cut all the excess and burned to hold so it wouldn't catch anything and unravel. 

I'm sure there is a way to make it cleaner looking. I just couldn't figure out how.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hutchjr said:


> The back is a bit of a mess. To make the diamond patter I used 4 pieces of black with the strands remove. Alternating through the inside core and outside weaves. Once it was sinched I cut all the excess and burned to hold so it wouldn't catch anything and unravel.
> 
> I'm sure there is a way to make it cleaner looking. I just couldn't figure out how.


I think it looks great for as intricate as the front is. I'm was curious as I'm always trying to improve my braids and so forth. I suspect with more practice mine will look much better.


----------



## Hutchjr (Dec 4, 2017)

Shooter said:


> I think it looks great for as intricate as the front is. I'm was curious as I'm always trying to improve my braids and so forth. I suspect with more practice mine will look much better.


Thank you! 

Yea I'm always trying to learn new techniques. This was my first crack at a tether for a rifle trigger guard. I usually just make bracelets or occasional cobra weave keychain.


----------

